# Bluetooth Audio Streaming Fix



## Gradev (Nov 21, 2012)

2010 VW CC 2.0T: 

After struggling to get the bluetooth audio to work I finally discovered what the real problem was. I was seeing the BT audit option on the on-board screen but it was greyed out. The Bluetooth phone would work but the audio wont. Sound familiar? 

Well, I thoroughly researched the topic and there are many threads on this and even youtube tutorials on how to fix it but the reality is that it is a hardware incompatibility issue. 

There is a little module that is located in a foam-like container under the front passenger seat. That box contains a small chip that enables the bluetooth communication between the external device and the car. In 2009-10 models (may be for 11 and 12 as well but not sure) those devices were only two types 9w2 (found on Golf, Jetta, etc.) and 9w3 (on CC and a few others). 

9w2 supports blue tooth audio streaming but no voice phone commands. 
9w3 supports the voice commands but no BT audio. 

Now the tricky part that nobody told me about was that there is a third type called 9w7 that supports both voice commands and BT audio. (This module came out in 2012 I believe) 

Either of the three modules are interchangeable and you can swap them but minor coding through VAG-COM is required so that the car recognizes the presence of the module (kind of like installing drivers on your PC). 

Here is a link with the DIY instructions: 
http://www.aenea.org/jsw/jsw9w3upgrade.pdf 

I personally never use the voice commands and I believe they are rather worthless so I would save some money and go with the cheaper 9w2 but I you like having both then 9w7 is the way to go. 

Ask Bud for availability and pricing. He usually has all parts at a good price. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## aeproberts21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Sorry to bring this back, but I would like to be able to stream audio from my iPhone on my 2010 CC. The BTAUDIO option is always grayed out. It seems like I currently have the 9w3 module.

I want to be able to 
(1) Receive and Make phone calls
(2) Stream Audio

I don't care if I lose voice commands since they barely work anyway. 

Has anyone done this swap? Did it work for you? Was there VAGCOM needed for a straight swap?


----------



## guyjoe (Sep 10, 2003)

Does the 9w7 module give you track info on screen when BT streaming? I have a 2012 CC R-Line and it doesn't give track info


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

I got my 9w7 bluetooth version K module off ebay for something around $130.

You have to run two audio wires from module to radio (taken from DIY):
12 pin connector (6×2 rows) – green- 3B7 035 447 B (3B7035447B) – radio end

Repair Wire 0.5mm – 000 979 009 (000979009)

Behind the RADIO, unplug the GREEN (GREEN GREEN GREEN) harness from the RADIO and take the "shell" off of the harness (you will see what I am talking about once you unplug the harness). The harness is numbered on both the shell and on the actual harness itself. Plug the wires in as described below:
pin 5 – telephone audio input signal left negative
pin 11 – Telephone audio input signal left, positive

54 pin connector (18×3 rows) – big blue plug - 4E0 972 144 (4E0972144) bluetooth module end

Repair Wire 0.5mm – 000 979 010E (000979010E)

Behind the BLUETOOTH MODULE unplug the GIANT BLUE(this thing is massive) harness from the 9W7 and de-shell that badboy (again, you will see what I am talking about). Like before, this one is numbered on both the shell and the harness itself. Plug the wires in as described below: 
pin 4 - Audio LF Signal out +
pin 5 - Audio LF Signal Out –


And then you are done. Bluetooth button will light up when you start playing music on your bluetooth device(ex. phone)


----------



## OnlineAlias (Apr 16, 2011)

Gradev said:


> 2010 VW CC 2.0T:
> 
> I personally never use the voice commands and I believe they are rather worthless so I would save some money and go with the cheaper 9w2 but I you like having both then 9w7 is the way to go.


Oh man, being able to yell out anyone's name in your phone book is one of my favorite features of the car. I have 300 contacts, and I can't think of a time it didn't get the right one. I actually prefer to make calls in the car, because I don't have to look up names and numbers...


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

guyjoe said:


> Does the 9w7 module give you track info on screen when BT streaming? I have a 2012 CC R-Line and it doesn't give track info


Nope. BT Streaming does not give track info with 9w7.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

OnlineAlias said:


> Oh man, being able to yell out anyone's name in your phone book is one of my favorite features of the car. I have 300 contacts, and I can't think of a time it didn't get the right one. I actually prefer to make calls in the car, because I don't have to look up names and numbers...


Its a good thing you don't have a friend named Jonathan. My 2011 has never picked up the name. After 30+ tries, I finally gave up! I tried modifying his name, but it borks the work contact sycn.


----------



## guyjoe (Sep 10, 2003)

VdubTX said:


> Nope. BT Streaming does not give track info with 9w7.


I know the RNS350 in the '13s show track info onscreen. Anyone know if they have an even newer Bluetooth module or is the feature dependent on the actual radio? Thanks to anyone in advance.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

You can have mp3 info to displayed on your radio in two ways:

1. Have newest version of 9w7 bluetooth module i believe anything after J version with combination of newest rcd/rns 510

2. ALL new RNS300 series units have bluetooth built in so there is no need for external bluetooth module. 
Anything with late 2012 production will display mp3 info and you can also control track on your radio screen ( of course you need compatible phone)


----------



## aeproberts21 (Apr 10, 2007)

So if I were to go from 9w2 (phone and voice control) to 9w3 (phone and audio streaming) or 9w7 (all 3) is there any additional wiring that is needed or is it plug n play?

The post above mentions wiring but I was unclear if that was a swap or a new install.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

aeproberts21 said:


> So if I were to go from 9w2 (phone and voice control) to 9w3 (phone and audio streaming) or 9w7 (all 3) is there any additional wiring that is needed or is it plug n play?
> 
> The post above mentions wiring but I was unclear if that was a swap or a new install.


It's plug and play but if you want bluetooth audio streaming you need to add two cables to your existing wiring harness. You are adding two cables fallowing way:

12 pin connector (6×2 rows) – green- 3B7 035 447 B (3B7035447B) – radio end

Repair Wire 0.5mm – 000 979 009 (000979009)

Behind the RADIO, unplug the GREEN (GREEN GREEN GREEN) harness from the RADIO and take the "shell" off of the harness (you will see what I am talking about once you unplug the harness). The harness is numbered on both the shell and on the actual harness itself. Plug the wires in as described below:
pin 5 – telephone audio input signal left negative
pin 11 – Telephone audio input signal left, positive

54 pin connector (18×3 rows) – big blue plug - 4E0 972 144 (4E0972144) bluetooth module end

Repair Wire 0.5mm – 000 979 010E (000979010E)

Behind the BLUETOOTH MODULE unplug the GIANT BLUE(this thing is massive) harness from the 9W7 and de-shell that badboy (again, you will see what I am talking about). Like before, this one is numbered on both the shell and the harness itself. Plug the wires in as described below: 
pin 4 - Audio LF Signal out +
pin 5 - Audio LF Signal Out –


----------



## aeproberts21 (Apr 10, 2007)

OEMplusCC said:


> It's plug and play but if you want bluetooth audio streaming you need to add two cables to your existing wiring harness. You are adding two cables fallowing way:
> 
> 12 pin connector (6×2 rows) – green- 3B7 035 447 B (3B7035447B) – radio end
> 
> ...


Thanks. That is very helpful. Run the two wires from the bluetooth unit to the radio head unit and then add to the harness as you described. 

Enable it with VAGCOM and then you are done?


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

aeproberts21 said:


> Thanks. That is very helpful. Run the two wires from the bluetooth unit to the radio head unit and then add to the harness as you described.
> 
> Enable it with VAGCOM and then you are done?


No VAGCOM needed for CC. Basically:
- change new bluettooth module -simple swap and plug
-add additional two wires to your existing harness for audio bluetooth streaming

and you done


----------



## aeproberts21 (Apr 10, 2007)

OEMplusCC said:


> No VAGCOM needed for CC. Basically:
> - change new bluettooth module -simple swap and plug
> -add additional two wires to your existing harness for audio bluetooth streaming
> 
> and you done


Awesome. Thanks

I am assuming it is easy enough to get access to run the 2 new wires to the head unit. Probably under the carpet and up through the bottom of the console?


----------



## MacProD300 (May 19, 2010)

I'm more of a visual person can someone make a diagram. im trying to do this on my tiguan im thinking it the same.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

MacProD300 said:


> I'm more of a visual person can someone make a diagram. im trying to do this on my tiguan im thinking it the same.


Radio (Green Connector) Pin5 -----------------wire-----------------Pin 5 (Big Connector)9w7module
Radio (Green Connector) Pin11-----------------wire-----------------Pin 4 (Big Connector)9w7 module


green connector is behind your radio run wire under carpet to your module under passenger seat.


----------



## sheikhstone (Apr 15, 2014)

I have a 2010 CC and also my module doesn't support the Bluetooth audio. I was advised from a dealer in Poland to go for the 3C8035730D module, as it is seemingly the latest and greatest. I am a bit afraid of that whole cable thingy. do I really have to rewire the whole cable from the radio up until under the seat or is the one that is currently in place some sort of a Y cable where only the right channel cable or so is missing and I can just easily add another channel and plug it in behind the radio?

also, do I have to get another foam box? the original BT module seems a lot bigger than the newer ones with BT audio.


----------



## dcbc (Sep 14, 2011)

sheikhstone said:


> I have a 2010 CC and also my module doesn't support the Bluetooth audio. I was advised from a dealer in Poland to go for the 3C8035730D module, as it is seemingly the latest and greatest. I am a bit afraid of that whole cable thingy. do I really have to rewire the whole cable from the radio up until under the seat or is the one that is currently in place some sort of a Y cable where only the right channel cable or so is missing and I can just easily add another channel and plug it in behind the radio?
> 
> also, do I have to get another foam box? the original BT module seems a lot bigger than the newer ones with BT audio.


The new module is a drop in replacement. My original foam cover fit fine. And, for what it's worth, the voice commands are intuitive on the 9W7, not tags like on the 9W3. Vast improvement. Mine is rarely wrong.


----------



## sheikhstone (Apr 15, 2014)

dcbc said:


> The new module is a drop in replacement. My original foam cover fit fine. And, for what it's worth, the voice commands are intuitive on the 9W7, not tags like on the 9W3. Vast improvement. Mine is rarely wrong.


thanks for the quick answer! so did you not have to run any additional wires? maybe you had the proper wiring already in place because you have that 10 speaker upgrade? Did you have to get your module coded before you could use it?


----------



## dcbc (Sep 14, 2011)

sheikhstone said:


> thanks for the quick answer! so did you not have to run any additional wires? maybe you had the proper wiring already in place because you have that 10 speaker upgrade? Did you have to get your module coded before you could use it?


I have not bothered with the wiring yet. I don't stream too much. I got the module becuase the 9w3 didn't work with my new phone that hat bluetooth 4.0.

No coding required for the new module.


----------



## sheikhstone (Apr 15, 2014)

dcbc said:


> I have not bothered with the wiring yet. I don't stream too much. I got the module becuase the 9w3 didn't work with my new phone that hat bluetooth 4.0.
> 
> No coding required for the new module.


i see, so what is the model number of your new BT module?


----------



## dcbc (Sep 14, 2011)

9w7 7p6035730l.


----------



## sheikhstone (Apr 15, 2014)

ok! could someone who added the wires tell me where I can buy them and how long they must be? can you run the wires all the way through without removing the a pillar cover and other parts? I have no experience with running wires under carpets, pillars, dash etc...


----------



## Kpayne111 (Nov 7, 2020)

I'm gonna be doing a 9w7 swap on my 2010 cc, and wondering what's involved for running the wires? Do I lift up the carpet or remove the radio?


----------



## GP#1 (Jul 24, 2021)

OK so I have just bought a polo Gti with every known add-on.. Cruise sunroof the dogs.. BUT there is no sign of bluetooth on any of the menus or my phone bluetooth and no box under the passenger seat - Lots of carpet though. Do I need to strip the carpet out to find the infamous styrofoam box , or is it hiding somewhere else.


----------

